# Georgia trainer??



## Heather2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

I really like Larry Krohn’s work and am trying to find a good trainer like him in Georgia. Can anyone give me any suggestions? The ones I have worked with are either very punitive or all positive. I have a leash reactive dog and need to find someone who can help me. I’ve mostly tried to desensitize him so far, but that doesn’t seem to be working.


----------

